# difference in capability of tractors



## CWCW (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey guys new to the site! I currently have two tractors that i use on the farm that are getting pretty old and i had some questions on some of the newer JD models.

Im looking for a tractor in the 55hp-65hp range. When looking at the 4720 compact utility tractor that is rated for 66 hp and the 5065E utility tractor that is rated for 65 hp, what are the limitations of the compact style versus the utility style?
Is the compact series big enough to handle everything that a utility style tractor can? Can the 4000 series compact tractors lift and carry round bales in front on the loader? I realize that both can utilize plows, box blades, posthole diggers, mowers, etc. But are there somethings that the 5000 series bigger frame tractors do that they 4000 series compact tractors cant do?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I know the utility tractors are higher off the ground, having larger tires and so hence a greater ballast capability for traction. The loaders are built better and lift more as well. Could be other points as well, such as transmission options that are a bit more flexible as well over the compacts.


----------



## CWCW (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, i just built a basic 4520 JD gear transmission online for $29k. The bigger 5065E basic with gear transmission and 5 more hp starts at $19k. Whats that all about? Do the compact models like the 4000 series have more bells and whisles or are they just the popular thing now because they are smaller in size?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

CWCW said:


> Wow, i just built a basic 4520 JD gear transmission online for $29k. The bigger 5065E basic with gear transmission and 5 more hp starts at $19k. Whats that all about? Do the compact models like the 4000 series have more bells and whisles or are they just the popular thing now because they are smaller in size?


The 4000 twenty series are very delux indeed, whereas the 5000 E series are fairly basic. I love that 179 ci 2.9 liter engine they put in the 5000 series. My neighbor has one and that engine sure growls under load in the field!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

CWCW said:


> Wow, i just built a basic 4520 JD gear transmission online for $29k. The bigger 5065E basic with gear transmission and 5 more hp starts at $19k. Whats that all about? Do the compact models like the 4000 series have more bells and whisles or are they just the popular thing now because they are smaller in size?


That sure sounds like a great deal on the 5065E. Does it have a synchro'd transmission for that kind of money?


----------



## CWCW (Jun 18, 2010)

No i think you have to get the 4x4 model to get the SyncShuttle Transmission and although 4x4 is nice, i really dont need it.

I grew up on the manual transmisson so thats probably what i will go with, plus i would have to add the front end loader.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What loader series do they offer for that lineup?


----------

